# dog jumper / pullover - comments wanted



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

7 inches long
8 inch neck
10 inches all way round (but it stretches a lot)

what does everybody think of it?
would appreciate honest comments, as I aim to get good enough to sell these on ebay (giving half the money raised to charity)


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

think it looks cool and it looks lovely and comfty to wear your a clever girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

oh thanks for the lovely comments claire, it is my best one yet, but just wanted to see what others really think of it.


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah it looks grat hun how much you selling them for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

NOt sure really, not much. Maybe £2.oo each, if that doesn't seem too much, and then 50p -60p postage. Hadnt really given it much thought, was just going to bung em on ebay and see what I got.
Almost finished my second one, and am sending the husband out tomorrow for more wool lol. Hoping he can find some other colours of the same sort.


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

na thats good your really clever alot on ebay who has chihuahua dont really know about any chihuahua sites and when i sell chihuahua coats on ebay i get loads of comments and i do have 5 people on there now whos my mates which always shop with me plus swap pictures and there always comment on my clothers what ive made and ask for diffrent sizes and colour and they even by loads of them and i also tell them about this site which i hope there on here and share but good luck with them i think they will sell good luck with them


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

if you have any cotton yarn try making some with that too. that would look cute on a little girl. 
pretty color. can't wait to see what you make next.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

That pullover looks really cute. Would look extremely cute in pink!

Fran


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

That is great


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

They do have this wool in pink, which I aim to get next, have a golden bronzey brown one now.

Gives me something to do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

thought i would post on the end of here, instead of starting new thread.

here are my latest creations...

































and here is chico's entire wardrobe so far










had a friend ask if I would knit her a blue one, so did that too, got £2.50 for it, so brought more wool lol.
Now am going to be making for the k9 knitters hopefully, so long as they think these are good enough quality to sell


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!
Look at you go girl those are AWESOME!!! I would Love to buy one for Mabelline! You did a GREAT job!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

awww theyre not that good!

Of course if anybody did want one I dont mind making some, but I do realise theyre not all that good and much better can be bought.

But thanks for the lovely comments. Not TOOOO long and I'll have a wee chi to model them on


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

now girl you knock that off...THEY LOOK GREAT! Let me tell you I have tried several times to learn that I end up with a HUGE ball knot LOL and no much better could not be bought because it was not made with heart!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I just got sent a pattern for one with little bobbles on, I might try that next. At the moment I am working on a little turtle neckone with that fluffy eyelash wool trimming.... lord alone knows what that one will look like

I have threatened to make my husband a sweater for next christmas, he said " do that and I'm straight to the divorce courts" lol


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

LOVELY!

IMO I'm not to crazy about the fluffy ones as I know Coco would try to get at it (my kids have the same material on their blankets and she tries to tear them apart) But, I would for sure buy one of the knitted ones, in pink of course!

Great job!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

thank you!! 

I just finished the one i was working on, this one took me three eveinings to do. The thers I can do in a day if off work or two evenings.

Chico's wardrobe is expanding fast lol, and the k9 knitters will have a batch soon


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i love all of them there soo cute  chico will look brill, are you going to keep that name? CHICO?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

pompom said:


> i love all of them there soo cute  chico will look brill, are you going to keep that name? CHICO?


yes we will be keeping it. (we chose it lol) 


here is my latest creation...... (hubby says it is too girly for a boy dog lol)


----------

